# need a stud rat



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i would like to breed my young albino dumbo rat, i only want her to have one litter so buying a male rat is not a option. if you have a male rat and live in the bedford area or close by and would consider letting him breed with my frankie then please message and arrangments can be made. i am willing to pay a fee as is only fair.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

dont worry about this post i have sinse found a stud rat!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

how old is she? im assuming shes a pet shop rat? she could be carrying the gene for megacolon or prone to pituitary tumours? so could the male for `stud`? breeding rats of unknown history and problems isnt advised...
i hope you have homes for kittens lined up, as theres enough rats in rescues as it is..


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

she is not a pet shop rat. she is from my local rattery who have a high reputation. the rat for stud that i have found has all history known and is of show quality. i have 20 possible homes for kittens even though i no she wont have that many. i hve worked this out nd have been breeding mice for 5 years!. thank you for the concern though


----------



## xxjackyxx (Dec 16, 2007)

if she is from your local rattery then i am shocked!! I do not know of any registered rattery that would home a lone rat for one, let alone give you permission to breed for no reason other than you feel like it.


----------

